# DIY CO2 reactor + bubble count and inline heater in one



## whitey (9 Oct 2009)

Hi all. 
I just want to show one of my DIY things I've done. The inline heater and CO2 reactor + bubble counter, made from inline water filter. The idea is pretty simple (not mine), and don't require any special DIY skills.
http://www.instructables.com/id/External-aquarium-heater/
http://www.instructables.com/id/CO2-mixer-for-planted-aquarium/
Costs was: Â£12 for enclosure (ebay), bits and pieces from B&Q ~12, thermostat Â£14 (waste of money), already had 100W heater.
The small update for both that "instructables" is that I removed external thermostat. It was cheap china crap and died after 2 months. That solution working for nearly 6 months now, and I havent got any problems except bloody thermostat.
Any comments welcome.
Cheers.


----------

